# whois and IPv6

## darkphader

After enabling IPv6 on my network using Hurricane Electric's Tunnel Broker service, whois [net-misc/whois] times out on .com and .net queries.

The system prefers IPv6 when enabled and apparently whois.crsnic.net is not answering on its IPv6 address.

I can workaround by editing /etc/whois.conf to add:

```
\.com$ 199.7.57.74

\.net$ 199.7.57.74
```

  (forcing use of the IPv4 address at whois.crsnic.net), but it seems a bit of an ugly hack.

Anyone else notice this behavior?

----------

## nephros

Not sure if it will help you, but:

```

# host whois.crsnic.net

whois.crsnic.net has address 199.7.52.74

whois.crsnic.net has IPv6 address 2001:503:3227:1060::74

telnet 2001:503:5ae2:1060::74 43

```

works fine here.

----------

## darkphader

 *nephros wrote:*   

> works fine here.

 

I used "drill" (from ldns) but of course it returns the same A & AAAA record info.

When you state "works fine here" are you IPv6 enabled and is your system using IPv6 preferentially?

If you edit /etc/whois with:

```
\.com$ 2001:503:3227:1060::74
```

 forcing it to use the IPv6 address do you not get a timeout with a query such as:

```
whois ubuntu.com
```

?

----------

## nephros

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When you state "works fine here" are you IPv6 enabled and is your system using IPv6 preferentially?
> 
> 

 

Yes.

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you edit /etc/whois with:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No timeout, query returns quite quickly.

```

chalice:~ [420] # cat /etc/whois.conf 

# whois configuration file

#

# This file can contain details of alternative whois servers to use if

# the compiled in servers are not suitable.  Each entry is a single

# text line and consists of a regular expression pattern to match and

# the whois server to be used for it, separated by blank space. 

#

# Eg: 

# \.nz$ nz.whois-servers.net

#

\.com$ 2001:503:3227:1060::74

chalice:~ [423] # time whois ubuntu.com >/dev/null

real    0m0.449s

user    0m0.003s

sys     0m0.003s

chalice:~ [424] # echo $?

0

```

----------

## darkphader

 *nephros wrote:*   

> Yes.

 

Interesting. Oddly enough other IPv6 whois queries get answered here very quickly (forcing IPv6 for the .uk whois provider for example), it is only whois.crsnic.net that gives me trouble.

Thanks for the input.

----------

## fmouse

whois.crsnic.net has both A and AAAA records for the same name.  You can force the use of the v4 resolution by adding it to /etc/hosts.  e.g.:

199.7.57.74	whois.crsnic.net

I had the same problem here.  This solved it   :Smile: 

----------

